# Location?



## Owings72 (Apr 13, 2017)

my friend sent me this photo but couldn't remember what city it was in can anyone help figure it out?? Please &  Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Owings72 said:


> my friend sent me this photo but couldn't remember what city it was in can anyone help figure it out?? Please &  Thanks


https://es.foursquare.com/v/six-pizza/4df3d1ed14954f21cf2fb680/photos

In the Six Flags theme park in Mexico City.


----------



## Owings72 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## Owings72 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Also???*

Where is this rentable?


----------

